# Another shovel project and a question



## Tag302 (Nov 8, 2020)

So I started another project with this shovel I have. This blade ended up being about 8 inches long. The spine got a little not straight when I was using a cutoff wheel in poor lighting, but I can live with it, lol. We’ll call it a “weight reducing feature”...

I am wondering what kind of bevel is normally done on these? I don’t really know the proper terms but I’ll do my best...
I am kinda planning on doing a double bevel from maybe 3/4 away from the edge? Then putting an edge on it? Maybe 25ish degrees?
I don’t know if that makes sense at all my vernacular is probably incorrect.
In my head it will look something like the photo below, please let me know if something I am planning doesn’t make sense. I am in no way attached to the current length, double bevel or any specific degrees of the edge, if you have any advice I am all ears!

Anyway, it’s pretty fun to work on these, I need a smaller knife anyway so I thought I would have a bit of fun with it.

Thanks!


----------

